# Worth upgrading my vehicle?



## feinburg (Apr 30, 2018)

I had my 2015 Honda Civic Coupe for over 3 years now. I'm pretty much tried driving a coupe/2 door and want to drive an SUV. I have only drive Uber Eats for over a month but wanted to which my Civic to a SUV for over a year now. My Civic has about 96k mileage which about 97% of that has been commuting to and from my regular job. The first year and a half I drove about 100 miles to my job plus to the gym and shopping. Now, my commute is about 20 miles, which I change jobs 6 months ago. I do enjoy driving and really want to get a 2019 Honda CR-V with leather. I was thinking about the Lexus NX but it would not get me to XL/select level so don't want to buy it just for that. I know it's stupid to buy a new vehicle to drive for Uber which is not my plan at all. I really want to get a SUV i like and do Uber on the side to fill up time and make some extra money. Is it worth doing that? I made $55k a year at my regular job and don't need to do Uber but enjoy doing it on the side and want to try driving passenger instead because they make more money.

I only buy new. I know its cheaper to buy used but like the newer vehicle.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

If you only buy new, my advice is to keep driving the used vehicle until you start incurring major repairs. Otherwise you will be losing thousands to depreciation more frequently than is economically advisable.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

Its a nutty idea to drive an expensive, low mpg vehicle for Uber.

But my wife also wants a CR-V...so we drove a 2028 last weekend...she agreed that it drove snd rode like a truck. Then she drove a Mazda CX-5 and we agreed it was much nicer to drive and inside than CR-V. Skip the CR-V...


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

“I do enjoy driving” /= Honda CRV

CRV equals missionary style with a condom


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

CRV looks old and ugly check out the 2019 Toyota Rav4 newly redesigned it will WOW you


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> CRV equals *missionary style with a condom*


Some of us married dudes take what we can get...


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

55k a year is not a lot, not enough to be buying an expensive new car every 4 years. Keep what you have for another 2 or 3 years and save some money while you don't have payments. You'll save more than you'll make doing uber x!


----------



## feinburg (Apr 30, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> 55k a year is not a lot, not enough to be buying an expensive new car every 4 years. Keep what you have for another 2 or 3 years and save some money while you don't have payments. You'll save more than you'll make doing uber x!


I completely understand. My car I have now, is paid off. I don't have any house/rent payment. I just don't like my car anymore. With Uber Eats and my regular job, I take in about $5.5K not including gas.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

CaptainToo said:


> But my wife also wants a CR-V...so we drove a 2028 last weekend...


Great Scott, Marty! You've been back to the future! Tell us, what rates are Uber paying us in 2028?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

feinburg said:


> I completely understand. My car I have now, is paid off. I don't have any house/rent payment. I just don't like my car anymore. With Uber Eats and my regular job, I take in about $5.5K not including gas.


I get it, I drive an Avalon now, enjoy my car very much. I saved a lot of cash when i first got started and waited till i had enough investments to be able to easily afford a nice toy one in a while.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Look at the Toyota Camry hybrids, you get luxury, and if you get leather seats you can be Uber select, plus 53 miles to the gallon. This will make your wife happy and you’ll get lucky lol.


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> Look at the Toyota Camry hybrids, you get luxury, and if you get leather seats you can be Uber select, plus 53 miles to the gallon. This will make your wife happy and you'll get lucky lol.


I haven't seen Camry on the Select list anywhere 
Do you know for a fact they would approve a fully loaded Camry?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

MikeNY said:


> I haven't seen Camry on the Select list anywhere
> Do you know for a fact they would approve a fully loaded Camry?


Uber accepts the camary as select as long as it has leather seats.


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> Uber accepts the camary as select as long as it has leather seats.


Wow I'm a bit confused cause I haven't seen this on any Select List.
If I may ask do you have a source for that.


----------

